# Islam, a Christian heresy?



## JM (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr. James White mentions that early Christians, when they encountered Islam, considered it a Christian heresy. 

Any thoughts? Do you consider Islam a Christian heresy?


----------



## BertMulder (Sep 10, 2008)

Islam, by definition of Christianity, is not Christianity, as they do not believe in Christ as God...

Do not know though, how it was considered historically. It certainly seems to have certain roots in Judaism... But like the Jews, they deny Christ.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr. Ralph Winter of the U.S. Center for World Evangelization claims that Islam is a "form of Christianity" just like Eastern Orthodoxy. He claims that there are more true believers in Christ in Islam than in the Eastern Chruch. 

In the sense that Mormons and JWs are often spoken of as "Christian heresies" in the sense that they grow out of Christian soil rather than some eastern religion, there may be some truth to it. However, I would consider it more unhelpful than helpful as a descriptor today.

Interesting how many "evangelical" missions targeting Muslims had their CEOs sign that recent letter of dialogue with Islam.


----------



## Seb (Sep 10, 2008)

JM said:


> Dr. James White mentions that early Christians, when they encountered Islam, considered it a Christian heresy.
> 
> Any thoughts? Do you consider Islam a Christian heresy?



I can see how they thought that. 

Unlike Judaism, Islam considers Jesus to be a powerful prophet of God. If I'm not mistaken, He's almost as important as Mohammed to them.

I don't consider them a Christian heresy, they never had any roots or beliefs in common with the Christian Church.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 10, 2008)

JM;



> Dr. James White mentions that early Christians, when they encountered Islam, considered it a Christian heresy.
> 
> Any thoughts? Do you consider Islam a Christian heresy?



I don't know that I would call them a Christian Heresy, but a heresy yes.


Abraham being the father of both Ishmael and Issac, they twist it, and believe Ishmael was God's chosen and not Issac.


----------

